# Clear Creek



## gohabs1985 (Mar 20, 2010)

Did some fishing at Clear creek yesterday because it is right near my deer land. Parked at pull off 5 and fished upstream for about an hour and a half. 

Question....am I in the wrong spot? I did not see a single fish and that water looked terrible (reminded me of the Mad, no pools, no good runs, no eddies, etc.). I have heard they have trout in there and its a decent smallie spot but again just no idea where based on where i was.

Any guidance appreciated.


----------



## meisjedog (Oct 4, 2010)

The water temp is only 47 degrees on that flow right now, so you might run into some striped shiners, but not much else. There may be some holdover trout in there, but it is "put and take" as far as the stocking goes, and the few that may have made it are in only two small sections. Other fish come for a short time and then go depending on the time of year but not in numbers, and considering the rugged terrain, quicksand-like bottom, and Jurassic sized mosquitos, you'll likely have better luck elsewhere. The locals know where those fish stack up, and they tend to hit the frying pan not long after showing up as well.

They were supposed to stock bows in there last week, but they have held off due to the low water, and they also found disease in this year's stock, so it may not happen at all - anywhere!

If they do stock, expect to get to know the rangers by name as you will meet them several times per trip. They are nice, though, and only want to make sure you are not poaching, taking plants or fungi as it is a nature preserve. Once they can match your face to your vehicle, you'll just get a wave.


----------



## gohabs1985 (Mar 20, 2010)

Any chance at "letting the cat out of the bag" on what those sections are? Just wondering if I should even bother going again in the future. 

Also, is the hocking any good in that area? Thought about just skipping Clear and the "trout" and hitting that up for smallies and stuff.


----------



## meisjedog (Oct 4, 2010)

gohabs1985 said:


> Any chance at "letting the cat out of the bag" on what those sections are? Just wondering if I should even bother going again in the future.
> 
> Also, is the hocking any good in that area? Thought about just skipping Clear and the "trout" and hitting that up for smallies and stuff.


I would call the DNR or park office and they will tell you where they put them in. You paid for them, so they won't hold back on any info. 

I've only hit the Hocking there when it has been muddy, so I have no advice. I don't consider it ideal smallie water because overall, it is rather shallow and slow - seems more catfishy - not sure. There are fish, but and my attention span is rather short in the mud.


----------

